
A profitable and necessary addition to your marketing mix - SwiftERM
https://www.swifterm.com/a-profitable-and-necessary-addition-to-your-marketing-mix/
======
SwiftERM
SwiftERM is a highly profitable and necessary addition to your marketing mix:
Your time is precious so we will make this brief. Our ten-second pitch below
is to get you to consider us “not” another stick to beat your customers with,
but rather an assimilation of each consumer’s needs, wants, desires and
passions, by which to add untapped additional profits into your coffers.

